# looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle



## fujiabra (May 6, 2004)

i'm getting ready to buy a S bumper off someone, but was wondering if the bumper will match up with my car.....i think the turbo s fenders might be a little different, but still mite match up.....anyone that has done this conversion if u could help me out, thanks.....
i also have a neuspeed exhaust.....and those curl up....not sure how it woul d look with a turbo s bumper



_Modified by fujiabra at 10:12 PM 4-11-2005_


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (fujiabra)*

the fenders are the same, they will line up fine, you will have some issues with the exhaust tips clearing the new rear, but thats easy to fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fujiabra (May 6, 2004)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (BigBlockBug)*

u say easy to fix, what would i have to do?


----------



## izia (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (fujiabra)*

do you think a turbo s bumper would fit on a '98 2.0?


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (izia)*

Yes a turbo S bumper will fit a 98 2.0 I beleive.
And to fix you tip problem you can do one of two things
- chop off the tips far enouygh back, and get some turn down tips from a local autoparts store for cheap and clamp them on, 
-or take it to a local muffler shop and have them make a couple bends to get the tips low enough and far enough back to clear, maybe 40 bucks worth of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (izia)*

I just did a Turbo S front-end conversion on my New Beetle Convertible. It's not as easy as it looks. Sure, everything lines up, but you have to buy LOTS of parts, including new headlights, as the Turbo S ones are slightly bigger, and if you reuse your regular lights, there will be a gap at the bottom. Go to http://forums.newbeetle.org/sh...39865 to see my car and go to http://forums.newbeetle.org/sh...32953 to get a complete parts list of stuff you'll need for the front bumper. You'll find most of the parts on page 7, and then I added some additional parts to his list at the end of his thread. Neither of us have the rear bumper, as they will not fit on convertibles, but if you go to wOOsh's page 7, there is a link on his parts list that takes you to gt2437's thread, and he has both the front and rear bumpers.


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (20VConvBug)*

yep, here's the good pic I have for the front parts needed (not showing the wiring mod to split the original dual filament front turn signals/side markers into turbo S separate single filament turn signals (round) and side markers (oval). 
You also have to modify the core support (plastic) to fit the round turn signals (dremel too will do the job). 
If you are looking to use the rear bumper, the license plate lights are different and have a different connector. Cut off the old ones (from the car's rear harness) and splice in the newer smaller turbo S one -- otherwise rear is complete bolt on.

good luck! 










_Modified by gt2437 at 7:04 AM 4-14-2005_


----------



## fujiabra (May 6, 2004)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (gt2437)*

do u think my neuspeed exhaust tips would fit under the gap in the rear bumper?


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (fujiabra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fujiabra* »_do u think my neuspeed exhaust tips would fit under the gap in the rear bumper?

Probably not.
..... BUT, there isn't any reason your average muffler shop would not be able to cut and modify them so they do fit.
And the last tiem I checked we all still use the same size headlights. It is possible however to put them back incorrectly.

_Modified by 13minutes at 8:16 AM 4-14-2005_


_Modified by 13minutes at 9:10 AM 4-14-2005_


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (13minutes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13minutes* »_

And the last tiem I checked we all still use the same size headlights. It is possible however to put them back in in correctly.



I used my original 2000 headlights. beats me.


----------



## Super7Star (May 3, 2001)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (fujiabra)*

r u talkin about the front or rear? or both? please be specific...








u can IM me.. coz i have both front and rear done... yes.. ur neuspeed exhasut will fit on the rear... coz i am still using my non turbo s neuspeed exhasut
photos.yahoo.com/yiu_benny


----------



## 20VConvBug (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (gt2437)*

Sweet! So I wasted 500 bucks on lights. According to w00sh, he had to buy the lights because there was a gap at the bottom edge....Oh well. The city lights are kinda cool....


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (20VConvBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20VConvBug* »_Sweet! So I wasted 500 bucks on lights. According to w00sh, he had to buy the lights because there was a gap at the bottom edge....Oh well. The city lights are kinda cool....

there is a little more noticable of the inner recessed lip (the second one) at the bottom of each headlight (on the bumper), but the gasket covers most of it. closest pic i got:


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: looking to put a turbo s bumper on a 2003 reg beetle (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
there is a little more noticable of the inner recessed lip (the second one) at the bottom of each headlight (on the bumper), but the gasket covers most of it. closest pic i got:


I think that's just an inherent difficulty when reinstalling the headlamps;.I know it took me a few tries to get it to seat perfectly after the last time I removed them.


----------

